# 

## Redakcja

*Z przyjemnością informujemy, że murator.tv  - Telewizja Budowlana Muratora została wyróżniona w konkursie  „Dziennikarze dla klimatu" organizowanym wspólnie przez Deutsche  Bundesstiftung Umwelt (DBU) i Klub Publicystów Ochrony Środowiska EKOS,  przy wsparciu Ambasady Niemiec. 

Otrzymaliśmy III nagrodę za zestaw filmów poświęconych domom pasywnym, ogniwom fotowoltaicznym i zmianom w instalacji grzewczej.

WERDYKT JURY


fot. Organizatorów Konkursu
 
A tutaj nagrodzone filmy:

* 

* 

 

 
*
*A tutaj CYKL o BUDOWIE DOMU PASYWNEGO - krok po kroku*

----------

